# Gambells quail



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello forum friends. I'm in St. George now until next Tuesday. I'm looking to do a little quail hunting while here. I've hunted here before with limited success. I'd be very interested in making some new aquaintances if there is anyone in the are that would like to meet up for a little quail hunting. I have 2 experienced GSP's. I'd also be very grateful and willing to reciprocate where I can to anyone willing to share a little info or helpful hints on where I might find a little better opportunity for success.

PM me if your at all moved by my desperate plight.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Just wanted to thank those that were kind enough to share a little of their wisdom. I did manage to find 1 large covey of maybe 60 birds on my first day out. Fortunately I took advantage of my one and only shot opportunity and enjoyed a fantastic locate and retrieve by Ruger.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dustin - way to go!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice! 

Glad you got out and at least got to take a shot


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Glad you found a covey and got one in the game pouch!


----------

